# Discussion on External HDD converted from Internal HDD using SATA-USB Casing



## Udaya Maurya (Aug 12, 2008)

Here I'm giving my experience with an external HDD of 750GB, Western Digital, which I converted using a TAG SATA to USB casing. Please give some time in reading it, I beg to all the experts to help.

I bought it 'bout 6-7 months ago. For about 2-3 months it ran very well and then it gave me the biggest shock. One day without any warning or ultimatum, it's format was gone alongwith 50% of data, rest of the data had to be recovered. After this incident the HDD started to behave non-friendly and it used to stop at anytime while running. Regardless of all that I continued to fill it up.

That incidents continued and from 2 days before posting this thread, it started to behave in very alienic ways. On some PCs sometimes it shows "USB Device not Recognized", sometimes it runs quite well whereas sometimes alongwith this, one more RAW drive appeared of 0 Bytes. I was amazed what was infront of me. Now, I beg any HDD expert to please read the following questions:

*QUESTIONS:*
1. Is 750GB too much to make it portable?
2. Are WD drives incompatible with TAG SATA-USB casing?
3. Did I waste my money: Rs.6700(HDD) + Rs.650(Casing)?
4. Is this the ultimate fate of such a converted HDD?
5. Are there some special precations which I must had obeyed?

Further, the shopkeeper has no clue of what might be happening, the problem is that I'm not able to show his my problems, so he is in safe-zone.

The Phase 4 of Scan Disk (Windows XP SP2) never goes to completion. Further sometimes due to electricity problems it went under some voltage-variations and sometimes closed without safely removing. Can this be the root cause to the problem?

*DECLARATIONS:*
1. I live in Mumbai, if any expert can at least diagnose my HDD I can come to him.
2. Are there any other forums/websites from where I can get help?
3. Please post your experiences if you are also using the external HDD converted from Internal HDD.
4. I'm also ready to pay some amount for any expert help, which will really solve my problems.
5. Any other help or posted experience will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Aug 14, 2008)

I guess there's no help on Digit Forum, when it's most needed. Can anyone still guide me to a place where I can solve my problems?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm no HDD expert, but have you tried to take off the casing, and connect the internal HDD in either your own or a friend's comp?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

1) Portability doesn't depend of volume. They depend on build of HDD and I do trust WD.
2) it's not that WD drivers are incompatible. It's the converter that is spoiling the party
3) You wasted your money on the converter and not on HDD
4) yep. it is if the converter is not a quality converter
5) Use the external HDD as external HDD


Why in the first place did you buy external HDD of 750GB. You should've bought 750Gb of internal sata2 HDD and a USB casing. It would've been much more useful.

Now that you have 750Gb external HDD, use it as it should be used. Buy a 40Gb or 80Gb internal HDD for your PC.


----------



## acewin (Aug 14, 2008)

most of the external HDDs with casing go cuckoo due to power.
Better buy a normal branded external and keep on dumping into your internal HDD
I have screwed 1 desktpop HDD and 1 laptop HDD in casing my friend also had same issue like me, and finally I have WD Passport 160GB just running on USB power.

To minimise my tension, last week I also tried buying just SATA/IDE-USB convertor(no casing) damn he device never worked though power supply was good, and I returned it 2 days back.

Only custom built external which lasted for me is my Gemini casing + DVD burner. Had added my old Sony burner which was 2 year old and went bad 6 months back(could not burn though reads every disc well) and have bought new ASUS burner 2 days back replacing the converter.


----------



## Bandu (Aug 14, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I'm no HDD expert, but have you tried to take off the casing, and connect the internal HDD in either your own or a friend's comp?


 
I second that. WD discs are quite reliable. I am using WD 1TB external drive. I never have used the so called IDE /SATA to USB casings. Try taking the casing away and use it as an internal drive.


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Aug 19, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I'm no HDD expert, but have you tried to take off the casing, and connect the internal HDD in either your own or a friend's comp?


I purchased the drive and casing in Mumbai(Lamington Road) and he joined the hdd and casing infront of me and then I never opened that.



desiibond said:


> 1) Portability doesn't depend of volume. They depend on build of HDD and I do trust WD.
> 2) it's not that WD drivers are incompatible. It's the converter that is spoiling the party
> 3) You wasted your money on the converter and not on HDD
> 4) yep. it is if the converter is not a quality converter
> ...


I am having an "internal" WD 750GB HDD, MODEL: WD 7500AAKS. And a TAG 3.5" SATA->USB Casing. I didn't purchase an "external" HDD, it's really a money-waste.

URL for Casing: *www.technologyandgadgets.com/3.5_HDDcasing.htm



acewin said:


> most of the external HDDs with casing go cuckoo due to power.
> Better buy a normal branded external and keep on dumping into your internal HDD
> I have screwed 1 desktpop HDD and 1 laptop HDD in casing my friend also had same issue like me, and finally I have WD Passport 160GB just running on USB power.
> 
> ...


It seems that I've done biggest fault of my life, is there no other way, I'm ready to purchase another casing a costlier one but that MUST work. Using my HDD as internal one will not be possible for this time. And about the HDDs that you lost, were you using the same TAG HDD Enclosures? I believed on many people on the internet saying that the thing really works but now my experience and you are telling that those people need some revision, etc.

Whatever, please tell me if there is any other reliable casing available. And one more thing about the "Power", what is the exact reason for the failure of Casings and if so then why are such things still in the market?


----------



## realdan (Aug 20, 2008)

this device will work if your power is optimum..voltage fluctuation can kill such device which is continuously spinning when turned on...

since you bought internal hdd and use casing to use it as external and require external power and that power has to be reliable..

this adaptor has to be connected to at least the battery backup plug of the UPS..that way it wouldnt loose power with a slight fluctuation of voltage


----------



## acewin (Aug 20, 2008)

Udaya, if you feel like the HDD is kinda screwed then send it to the Service center.
I have not used TAG casings, but, I will say most of the casing in market like supercom etc etc are cheap build( i n my friend have used supercom and zippy casings). I can say that for Gemini also, but to my good luck and because of not much using it, I think it has been good. And as per my thinking its total waste of spending money in casings, only if you wanna make external USB burners, because we really use HDD alot. and cheap power supply based casings can easily screw the day. The normal laptop HDD 2.5 inch casing may last bit longer but they also give problem.

And my major problem is I do not have a desktop and have to work on laptop, so I generally burn DVDs and save my data into discs, and using my 160 GB WD Passport n 80 GB HDD on the laptop. That is the best solution I have got which I can suggest.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

voltage fluctuation may have killed either the hdd or the case or both.
see if it works p+r+operly as an intern+a+l +hdd.
if yes, next time use voltage stabiliser to connect hdd to power.
and yeah, get BRANDED stabiliser.


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Aug 20, 2008)

So, the story continues...
Finally, I got the TAG Service Center's location and today I went to there, unfortunately infront of the engineer the HDD ran and I was surprised. However after requesting he completely changed the Enclosure(not the adapter or USB cable) for free. Now the HDD is running quite good. He said if problem persists then the problem may be with the adapter and told me to change the the adapter if needed.



realdan said:


> this device will work if your power is optimum..voltage fluctuation can kill such device which is continuously spinning when turned on...
> 
> since you bought internal hdd and use casing to use it as external and require external power and that power has to be reliable..
> 
> this adaptor has to be connected to at least the battery backup plug of the UPS..that way it wouldnt loose power with a slight fluctuation of voltage


You said the voltage fluctuation can kill the HDD, OK the HDD went under such fluctuations and even sometimes the enclosure gave some current shocks. Can you tell me that can voltage fluctuations kill the adapter also? What should I do (or buy) to avoid any such voltage fluctuations? For now I'm sure that internal HDD is safe. For enclosure that has been changed, what I'm not sure of is the Adapter and USB cable. I can't have UPS everywhere, is there any solution you know?



acewin said:


> Udaya, if you feel like the HDD is kinda screwed then send it to the Service center.
> I have not used TAG casings, but, I will say most of the casing in market like supercom etc etc are cheap build( i n my friend have used supercom and zippy casings). I can say that for Gemini also, but to my good luck and because of not much using it, I think it has been good. And as per my thinking its total waste of spending money in casings, only if you wanna make external USB burners, because we really use HDD alot. and cheap power supply based casings can easily screw the day. The normal laptop HDD 2.5 inch casing may last bit longer but they also give problem.
> 
> And my major problem is I do not have a desktop and have to work on laptop, so I generally burn DVDs and save my data into discs, and using my 160 GB WD Passport n 80 GB HDD on the laptop. That is the best solution I have got which I can suggest.


The conclusion arising from my experiences and you is that this casing thing is really a bullshit. But you said that this may be due to power. I can't purchase an external HDD, nor I can rely on DVDs, the best solution seems to be the enclosure and an internal HDD. If somehow this Power-Problem can be removed, the thing may work. So, can there be a better Adapter or something else available in the market which can remove all the power related problems, like stabilizers. Problem is that I've no idea about these things, is there any source from where I can get help regarding the stabilizers,etc.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 20, 2008)

I am using these casing for a long time, Rs. 400 to Rs. 650 ones, till date I have not faced any problem !!! However compare to Branded one they dont look pretty but does the job for me 

However the possibility is there are certainly voltage fluctuation would kill any hardware !!!!


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Aug 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> voltage fluctuation may have killed either the hdd or the case or both.
> see if it works p+r+operly as an intern+a+l +hdd.
> if yes, next time use voltage stabiliser to connect hdd to power.
> and yeah, get BRANDED stabiliser.


My HDD enclosure's Adapter is GPS-W36-1205. Output: 12V-2A, 5V-2A. And this adapter came with the Casing. Regarding stabilizers, I guess that they're not portable. If YES, then is there any other solution like better adapters,etc. and if NO then please tell me the best available stabilizer that I can purchase.
And one more thing, I didn't understand the "+" sign between your message.



Choto Cheeta said:


> I am using these casing for a long time, Rs. 400 to Rs. 650 ones, till date I have not faced any problem !!! However compare to Branded one they dont look pretty but does the job for me
> 
> However the possibility is there are certainly voltage fluctuation would kill any hardware !!!!


Can you tell me the Name and Model of your enclosure. Are you always plugging your HDD in the UPS-like power supplies? What is the capacity of HDD you are using?

My guess was always the voltage fluctuation and now it seems that I need to take secure step in this direction.


----------



## realdan (Aug 20, 2008)

Udaya Maurya said:


> You said the voltage fluctuation can kill the HDD, OK the HDD went under such fluctuations and even sometimes the enclosure gave some current shocks. Can you tell me that can voltage fluctuations kill the adapter also? What should I do (or buy) to avoid any such voltage fluctuations? For now I'm sure that internal HDD is safe. For enclosure that has been changed, what I'm not sure of is the Adapter and USB cable. I can't have UPS everywhere, is there any solution you know?


the enclosure gave some current shocks -> this is a problem..check your electricity line..mains.... like the earthing, neutral...see if there are voltage leakage..

it could also be the enclosur/adapter e messing things up


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 20, 2008)

> Can you tell me the Name and Model of your enclosure.



Local Techcom / Frontech / Enter



> Are you always plugging your HDD in the UPS-like power supplies?



Direct Connection 



> What is the capacity of HDD you are using?



upto 500 GB SATA !!!! would add another 640 GB soon 



> My guess was always the voltage fluctuation and now it seems that I need to take secure step in this direction.



I use them rough, no problem so far, infact not only HDD, I use external DVD RW via casing too 

*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/04/27/qui...-dvd-writter-casing-for-notebook-and-desktop/


----------



## acewin (Aug 21, 2008)

Udaya Maurya said:


> My guess was always the voltage fluctuation and now it seems that I need to take secure step in this direction.



naah mate, they are adaptors and they should work fine with AC voltages.
If your casing has warranty ask for replacement for it. use new casing.

How is the build of your case, any loose screws, and chances of box coming apart just by little pulling. 
You really cannot help in the Power adaptors, we do not get them built by very repoted companies. Just for example, I have BSNL wireless router, my adaptor to give power into it is working fine even when it is on whole day.

Earlier in my home there was TATA indicomm's router and its adaptor went bad in 2 months. another of my 5-port switch's adaptor also went wrong.
You really cannot help in such situations. Add to this there is no voltage fluctuation here in my area.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 21, 2008)

Udaya Maurya said:


> My HDD enclosure's Adapter is GPS-W36-1205. Output: 12V-2A, 5V-2A. And this adapter came with the Casing. Regarding stabilizers, I guess that they're not portable. If YES, then is there any other solution like better adapters,etc. and if NO then please tell me the best available stabilizer that I can purchase.
> And one more thing, I didn't understand the "+" sign between your message.


Well, a stabiliser is a bit big. As big as a brick. But its definitely portable, but don't expect it to fit in even the baggiest of pockets. Brands ? Lets see... LG, Sony, Philips, and other consumer electronics company manufacture them. Surely you have seen one used in a TV set or Microwave Owen or Fridge ?

And the "+" signs are due to a defect in my keyboard. Sometimes it randomly appears everywhere while I type. Still trying to find a way to sue the company...+


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Aug 21, 2008)

And so there are twists in the story...

The new casing (not adapter or USB cable) that I got from the TAG Service Center - Gigabyte (Lamington Road, Mumbai) *failed* to run and all the suspicion now converges to the *adapter*, and so I searched the whole Lamington Road but everyone advised me to buy a new Casing instead. New casing of same model is available in Rs.450. Well, things are getting worse and I will now take another look to the Service Center and may be I'll get some advice there.

You all people are very supporting, thanks to Digit Forum. Please keep on replying.


----------



## acewin (Aug 21, 2008)

udaya, same happened to me a month back, I was searching for power adaptor for my casing for it to work. But they really do not give any and buying new casing is the only option they suggest in shops. Ask in the TAG Service center if they got adaptor, if they got take it.


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Aug 23, 2008)

When everything seems to be lost...

I purchased the new casing, and the same model! reason being that at least I know their service center. Fortunately, there is a catch, the shopkeeper forgot to give the USB cable for the new casing and just for checking I used my old cable. Huh, and the things still seem to be messing.

*Can there be a possibility that all the reason is USB Cable.*

My reasons for this strange deduction is, whenever you plug any other device while HDD is plugged, the HDD messes up. And further I plugged the USB cable alone, and the volume began to be noisy when it was increased. If not yet, then all the suspicion ends to the internal HDD and may be it has lost its perfect functionality.

acewin, were you also using TAG casing or Gemini casing?


----------



## acewin (Aug 23, 2008)

I got single Gemini casing for my DVD burner. Works fine.
Also, most of the local casings like gemini have same power supply, so once my adaptor went bad I took my friends adaptor and now things are fine for time being.

After screwing 1 desktop HDD and 2 laptop HDD, I never bought custom made built HDD. 
Udaya try getting your HDD checked in the Service center, maybe finally your HDD has got affected. Continuous bad use can mae your HDD go wrong and you may loose teh remaining data.
I will still suggest you save your HDD and make it as internal buy any branded external HDD likes of WD Passport.


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Aug 25, 2008)

As long as god exists, there are happy endings...

As I guessed, after changing USB cable too, everything is running fine for the time being. If problem comes again then I'll purchase the casing suggested by Choto Cheeta.
Thanks to you all and Digit Forum for supporting.


----------



## prasad_den (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyways, check the health of your HDD also, now that it is working fine. Use HDTune and check for errors. If there are any bad sectors, then make a backup of your data and send the HDD to WD for RMA..!!


----------

